# Gear up for Spring 2017 with AMSOIL!



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Quality made in America products.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll be placing an order here before too long.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I know someone who lives in an area where it snows a few times each winter. She has a snowblower with a Tecumseh 6 HP engine (4 stroke). I visited in December and she needed to use the snowblower for the first time. I helped her try to get it started, and I noticed that the oil was as thick as honey. I am guessing that was because of the temperature and I doubt she has ever changed the oil. It really bothered me to see her running the electric starter over and over with that honey in the engine - knowing that there was no lubrication on anything inside. 

Also, we were unable to get it started because the carburetor was completely gummed up. We purchased a new carb on Amazon for $20 with free prime shipping and I helped her get it installed and adjusted. 

One big problem with this engine is that it only gets used a few times during the winter, so the fuel sits for weeks to months at a time without running. She said that when she is finished using it, she shuts off the fuel and runs it until it quits. But, I am sure there is still fuel in the carb even after that. 

Any recommendations on oil or anything else for this engine? And, is there anything she can put in the gas to reduce the chance of gumming up the carb?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> I know someone who lives in an area where it snows a few times each winter. She has a snowblower with a Tecumseh 6 HP engine (4 stroke). I visited in December and she needed to use the snowblower for the first time. I helped her try to get it started, and I noticed that the oil was as thick as honey. I am guessing that was because of the temperature and I doubt she has ever changed the oil. It really bothered me to see her running the electric starter over and over with that honey in the engine - knowing that there was no lubrication on anything inside.
> 
> Also, we were unable to get it started because the carburetor was completely gummed up. We purchased a new carb on Amazon for $20 with free prime shipping and I helped her get it installed and adjusted.
> 
> ...


We have an SAE-30/10W-30 small engine oil that will last much, much longer than the honey that's in there now. I use it in everything because it reduces fuel consumption. 

AMSOIL 10W-30 Synthetic Small Engine Oil

For the fuel, we have our Quickshot, which I mentioned above. It doubles up as a fuel stabilizer and cleaner, so the carb stay clean. 

AMSOIL Quickshot®


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Been seeing advertising for Mobil1 and now read about Amsoil to change once a year up to 20K. I presume this requires changing of the filter some time during the year. Esp if all your driving is not highway mileage. I can see the oil viscosity remaining but a given filter is not going to be capable to trap that much dirt for an extended period of time. Maybe I am still "old school" but I look at oil changes as cheap maintenance and it also allows for other maintenance check ups like air filters etc. I have never been that high of mileage driver so this is new to me.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> Been seeing advertising for Mobil1 and now read about Amsoil to change once a year up to 20K. I presume this requires changing of the filter some time during the year. Esp if all your driving is not highway mileage. I can see the oil viscosity remaining but a given filter is not going to be capable to trap that much dirt for an extended period of time. Maybe I am still "old school" but I look at oil changes as cheap maintenance and it also allows for other maintenance check ups like air filters etc. I have never been that high of mileage driver so this is new to me.


Back in the day, Mobil 1 used to advertise 25,000 miles between changes. Then, they sold out to their cheaper group 3 based oil so they can fit competitively on a Walmart shelf for $25 a jug. It seems they're once again trying to advertise a good PAO based oil for a long drain interval, and it's going to set you back $50 per jug. 

Word of advice: read the fine print. AMSOIL is aware that not all engines can go the advertised 25,000 miles, which is why they have a distinction between normal service and severe service. Turbocharged engines, such as the 1.4L Turbo, are only guaranteed to go 15,000 miles as they fall under the severe service category. Oil filter changes in the Cruze are advised mid-way through that interval. 

The following caveats exist with M1:

If you are under warranty, they advise you not exceed OEM drain intervals, but rather follow your owner's manual. 
If you operate under any conditions they deem to be "severe service," they advise you follow your owner's manual. 

Mobil 1 defines Severe Service here (image also attached of screenshot): https://mobiloil.com/en/faq/product-faqs?View=20&Page=2

To quote them directly:

"Many kinds of driving conditions qualify your vehicle for severe service oil change intervals, and Mobil 1 is ideal for this service. Severe service conditions can include, among other things:


• Trips of less than 10 miles 
• Driving in cold weather 
• Idling for extended periods 
• Stop-and-go traffic 
• Pulling trailers/carrying heavy loads 
• Driving in dusty conditions"

AMSOIL still recommends 15,000 miles between changes under severe service. Using Mobil 1's oils, even the Annual Protection oil, you are reduced back down to manufacturer recommended intervals. Mobil 1 has basically relieved themselves of any liability should their oil fall out of specification in 20,000 miles by specifying conditions that guarantee that only people driving almost exclusively highway will be able to follow those intervals.


----------

